# Externes Speichern mit Eclipse



## padde479 (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte bei Eclipse einstellen können, dass die kompilierten Klassen sowohl im bin-Verzeichnis meines Projekts gespeichert werden als auch an einem Ort im Dateisystem, den ich als Benutzer manuell eingeben kann. Gibt es in Eclipse diese Möglichkeit? Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese Einstellung?

Besten Gruß

Padde


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Jan 2006)

kannst du ant?


----------



## padde479 (20. Jan 2006)

Nein


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jan 2006)

Na dann wirds Zeit. Eclipse kann das nämlich


----------

